
Living in One of R. D. Laing’s Post-Kingsley Hall Households (2013) - tosh
https://www.madinamerica.com/2013/11/living-one-r-d-laings-post-kingsley-hall-households/
======
frereubu
For all that Laing's philosophy failed some people, it does feel to me that
the key here is the _time_ that they gave to people. The example here is
extreme in that respect, but the way people are currently rushed through
standard protocols doesn't lead to the best outcomes. Even if the outcome of a
long period of care and attention is medication - which I think is a valid
treatment if it works - I feel that the time taken beforehand would lead to
better long-term outcomes (citation needed, naturally). Of course time means
money, which is where it gets tricky in political terms.

------
econnor
I kinda imagine the HN bait (not taken up) was the guy who simply needed space
to count to a million and back. I've read a lot of books less interesting than
this story.

If born a few years later, would he have retreated to his room and got his
spectrum or commodore to quickly do the counting and then moved on?

Great article.

------
econnor
Don't try this at home ...

